# Irv33 Stereo Issues Resolved



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

I know it's been common for some folks to have issues with the iRV33 stereo. We had ours replaced and found some cool new information I wanted to pass along.

We have a 2015 Outback 298RE and it came with the iRV33 stereo. The Bluetooth didn't work when we tried but that didn't concern me. We started having issues where the sound would cease. It appeared the radio was still on but no sound and changing inputs or speaker outputs didn't change that. The solution was to power off / on the unit. The dealer ordered a new unit under warranty for us and we had that replaced a couple weeks ago as we began a 9 day tip. The new unit appears the same but it actually a newer model, iRV34. So far it has been reliable. They showed me a cool feature and said it was suppose to work that way on the old one too, but isn't documented. If you press and hold one of the speaker selection buttons you are able to both change the input for that selected speaker and adjust volume for that selected speaker. So if you find the outdoor is too loud (or not loud enough) compared to the other speakers that is how you could make adjustments to make them match. Or you can have the radio on outside and the TV or DVD playing inside at the same time.


----------



## pcrevelli (Jun 18, 2014)

Great piece of info, Thanks.


----------



## Bayerlake (Oct 7, 2016)

Will need to try this. Just picked up our 326RL and dealer is ordering a whole new radio/dvd/etc because the outside speakers seem to be blaring and not controlled by the unit.

Thanks.


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

Over time, RV stereos will deteriorate gradually, resulting in defective wiring and malfunctions. You can keep your stereos in good operating order in a variety of methods. Here are some ideas for how to go about it.
Wipe away any dust that has accumulated on the surface.
Always keep your DVD player clean because dust might accumulate and cause your DVD to stop working.
When not in use, turn it off.
Maintain it on a regular basis to ensure that it is in good operating order.


----------

